
Microsoft seeking to avoid climate change lawsuit - theyinwhy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/may/01/microsoft-joins-group-seeking-to-avoid-climate-change-lawsuit
======
theyinwhy
How can we persuade stakeholders to take climate change effects serious and
work towards a greenhouse gas emission free world? And why is corporate action
not en par with actions of corporate owners, e.g.
[https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/My-plan-for-fighting-
clima...](https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/My-plan-for-fighting-climate-
change)?

